# So what oscar would you put in a 374g 96"x30x30



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

So here is my dilemma. I will be getting my 374g tank up and running soon and I am about to load my fish I been holding in other tanks into it. I had got 5 juv F1 peru oscars from jeff rapps a while ago and wound up with 2 pairs and a lone one that I believe to be female. So my plan was to put the loan female in the tank with the other fish. Problem im having now is lately in the holding tank she has been pit digging...deco moving...and fish chasing like she wants to spawn. Her tube was out yesterday so maybe she laid eggs last night...I dont see anything now but theres other fish and a pleco in there. I wonder if she is going to cause havoc in my big tank constantly doing this wrecking the place and hogging room. The best looking of the 5 oscars I got is a jumbo male that is part of a pair....I am looking to get rid of the pairs now...so the thought is crossing my mind should I brake the pair. I have read that sometimes the oscars can get "sad" when the pair is broke...true? Also this guy is MUCH bigger than the rest of the fish currently...the others will catch up but it will take time. He is a good 11" and the lone female is closer to 9"....the other fish are closer to the 6-8 range with 2 being 3-4". The lone female is with one of those smaller ones and hasnt looked at it as a snack ever...I never feed live. The jumbo male is a bottomless pit of an oscar attacking the glass when you walk by thinking its feeding time.

Soo....what would you do?

Stud male on the bottom...he has great shape and some perfect eye spots down his back










Just a iphone pic of the lone female










Here is a little vid I shot yesterday of my V's going at it (I have 2 others to add to there power struggle) but the largests in that tank is the male Bocourt at about 8-9"


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm a bit confused, hah... :?

What size tank are the Oscars in now? What other fish are you looking to put in the 374gal? And is it an all or nothing kind of deal... As in, whatever you do not put in the 374, your selling off?


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry some more info lol

The pair that im thinking of taking the male to put in the 374 is in a 125 by them selvs. The lone female is in a 90tall. I am definetly getting rid of 4 of the 5 oscars. I was going to sell of the 2 pairs and keep the lone female but after seeing her dig and really likeing the stud male I am thinking of braking the paire with him in it and using him and selling off the other pair and 2 lone females.

The mix im building (have most already) for the 374 is listed below...I do not know if they will all work or how long they all will work. I will weed them out if need be. I plan to dump them all in at once. Most will be in the 6-8" range...2 are about 3.5-4" and if I use the stud male he will be the biggest at about 11-12"

2m 1 f H bcort
m v syn 
m v bifa
m v argent
m v regani
m true parrot (not the BP)
m choc
f red tiger moto
m ornatum
distacoda sex
m h. pearsi
m h carpentis 'von'
and a oscar


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Although a 374gal is definitely a large tank, your also stocking it with some very large growing cichlids. I agree with not adding a pair of Oscars to that mix and adding only the male. A pair of anything in that tank will only cause more problems. I feel your projected stock list is still a bit on the heavy side, so I would definitely keep an eye on everybody and remove any trouble makers.

Good luck!


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree it is on the heavy side...and almost certinaly I will be taking out 2 of the bcorts since there is potential for a pair being 2m and 1f...ill leave a male beind. Its just a mix of fish I really like and ill see what works as time goes. Its filtered by 3 fx5's and a 36w UV

So your vote is brake the pair and use the big male?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, I would keep a lone male Oscar. Most female cichlids will lay eggs regardless if there paired or not. My female nicaraguensis laid eggs almost monthly without the presence of a male. Your male very well may sulk for a bit, but I'm sure he'll get over it... Because let's be honest, no female is worth sulking over! :wink:

Great pics by the way! :thumb:


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool thanks for the opnion on the fish...and the ladies lol. Really tho there will be so many othe fish in the tank I cant imagin he would just sit in the corner. I really dont want that oscar causing havoc every few weeks laying duds. The only other female is the RTM and she can go too if she acts up.

My plan is when I get the last few fish next week ill put them in a 125 and put the big male in with them and see what goes on.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Speaking from experience with tanks of "size"... Your plan of weeding out the trouble makers later on sounds great but really really sucks when it comes time to do it. If I may make a suggestion....

Cut your list in half for the big tank.

It sounds to me like you've got enough aquariums to keep the species you like and lightly stocked tanks are much easier to care for than heavy.

As for the oscars... With what you want to put in with them there shouldn't be issues. I'd put the "new" pair in the big tank, give them an obvious nesting spot for them to find and use, then stock the tank around them. You will not have any fry survive due to the enormous amount of predators but its fun to watch them spawn.

I kept a pair in my big tank with mixed SA cichlids for a very long time without issue... grant it my tank is quite larger so it's a **** shoot if it will work in yours.

That being said, if it were me I'd cut the stock list in half, add the oscar pair, then remove the male if they cause havoc...

Just my two cents...


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

TheFishGuy said:


> Speaking from experience with tanks of "size"... Your plan of weeding out the trouble makers later on sounds great but really really sucks when it comes time to do it. If I may make a suggestion....
> 
> Cut your list in half for the big tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your .02  The only thing I am thinking about not adding is 2 of the Bcorts (m&f) so they wont spawn and just have the 1 male. I was not looking to add a pair of oscars either...just either the lone extra female or brake a exsisting pair for the one male. All my other tanks are at work so its harder to enjoy them...so the home tank is going to get jammed packed and I will go from there lol. Waterchanges should be easy...im going to use a fx5 to pump it out and my garden hose is T'ed off my watering system so it has super flow...filled the tank in 30 min.

Here is a little vid of the tank too...just got it running yesterday...4 30w LEDs in 10k color...watch in HD to see the shimmer better.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Tank looks great! I really like the choice of substrate, what is it? My only suggestion would be to replace the gray rocks with something that matches the substrate a bit better as I think it would look a bit more natural.

As for the LED lighting, what kind of fixtures are you using? I switched over to LED a while back and love the way it looks. However I have a Beamswork fixture and feel like I'd prefer a few "focused" beams of light over a fixture stretching the length of the tank like I have now...

Again, looks good. Keep us updated! :thumb:


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

CjCichlid said:


> Tank looks great! I really like the choice of substrate, what is it? My only suggestion would be to replace the gray rocks with something that matches the substrate a bit better as I think it would look a bit more natural.
> 
> As for the LED lighting, what kind of fixtures are you using? I switched over to LED a while back and love the way it looks. However I have a Beamswork fixture and feel like I'd prefer a few "focused" beams of light over a fixture stretching the length of the tank like I have now...
> 
> Again, looks good. Keep us updated! :thumb:


Thanks! The substrate is quickqreet all purpose sand...but not from my state. It seems that different areas have different colors....so I had a guy mail me this stuff. He put it in a plastic bag in a USPS flat rate prioraty box and mailed it for like 6$ a box that was probably 20-30 lbs LOL. The rocks were ones I used when i had a 240 with africans and vlack sand. I might change them out one day...I just used them cuz I had them and needed somehting on 2 woods that wanted to float.

Ditch the beamswork and get some of these floods...WAY brighter and cover the tank better and shimmer better becasue of fewer LEDs. I have a 48" BW and it doesnt hold a candle to these IMO. Go to ebay and search for the seller the_jonvh. He has them in all kinds of wattages and K's. He can also get them custom too...like I might try some 50w 10ks on this tank (30w now) but he list his 50's at 12k. I have one and its a tad blue for sa/ca but just right id bet for africans.

I hope i can link to another forum on here but here is my build thread if yall want to follow...its hard to make them on a bunch of forums and update them all. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...g-(externail)-build-96-quot-x30-quot-x30-quot


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I figured that was the Quikrete all purpose sand. I have a mix of the Quickrete medium grade sand and natural colored gravel in my CA tank. I initially tried the all purpose sand when I first setup my tank over a year ago and couldn't get it clean for the life of me so I ended up ditching it for the medium grade stuff. I really do like the way the all purpose sand looks though...

I checked out those LED's and have seen quite a few people using them over on MFK. I like a dimmer, more subdued look to my tank so I think I could probably get away with just two of the 30 watt fixtures. Does your video depict the lights color and brightness pretty accurately?

I frequent MFK as well and now that I come to think of it, I have seen your build thread before. Super clean build!


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

CjCichlid said:


> I figured that was the Quikrete all purpose sand. I have a mix of the Quickrete medium grade sand and natural colored gravel in my CA tank. I initially tried the all purpose sand when I first setup my tank over a year ago and couldn't get it clean for the life of me so I ended up ditching it for the medium grade stuff. I really do like the way the all purpose sand looks though...
> 
> I checked out those LED's and have seen quite a few people using them over on MFK. I like a dimmer, more subdued look to my tank so I think I could probably get away with just two of the 30 watt fixtures. Does your video depict the lights color and brightness pretty accurately?
> 
> I frequent MFK as well and now that I come to think of it, I have seen your build thread before. Super clean build!


Couldnt get it clean in the first place before putting it in the tank or couldnt get it clean after it was running and you did water changes? This stuff was pretty easy to clean...the guy that shipped it cleaned it some and I did a little more. I wory that some of it will be too light and get into the filter and lock it up...we will see.

I think the full tank shot is brighter than what it really is...when I close in and it gets darker its closer but still brighter than it is I think. Keep in ming too that the face of the fixtures are about 18" off the water too...that increases shimmer but dims it as well.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I couldn't get it clean before adding it to the tank... I rinsed half a bag for like 20min and the water was still filthy. Maybe I just got a bad batch?

If I were to use those LED's I would have them resting on my glass tops as I do not have a canopy. Any idea on how much this would decrease the shimmer effect? I have a small amount of shimmer from my Beamswork fixture now but I'd like more. I really just need to build a canopy, that way I could mount the lights like you have and direct them at any angle, distance, ect...

Are you personally selling these fixtures on Ebay as I saw pics of your tank on the auction page?


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

CjCichlid said:


> I couldn't get it clean before adding it to the tank... I rinsed half a bag for like 20min and the water was still filthy. Maybe I just got a bad batch?
> 
> If I were to use those LED's I would have them resting on my glass tops as I do not have a canopy. Any idea on how much this would decrease the shimmer effect? I have a small amount of shimmer from my Beamswork fixture now but I'd like more. I really just need to build a canopy, that way I could mount the lights like you have and direct them at any angle, distance, ect...
> 
> Are you personally selling these fixtures on Ebay as I saw pics of your tank on the auction page?


Strange...this stuff cleaned up well. Now I think there is a "all" and "general" pourpose sand maybe...idk.

I had them resting on the glass on a 125 with the fish im holding for the new tank...I have some vids on my youtube channel...they still shimmered. Just build your canopy now you have another reason lol

Nope I am not selling them...I told him he could use my pics for his ad's if he wanted. I'll have to go check it out and see what one he is using. I am just so glad that he is getting them in the higher K ratings. I tried one of those "cool white" ones a while back and its way too yellow. I looked for a long time trying to find something to replace the 2 400w MH I had on my 240 africans and wanted LED but couldnt find anything. I saw these posted on MFK and tried them and was hooked.

The more I look at the big male oscars mouth the more I worry about 3 of the fish...they could definelty fit.


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

I just looked but I didnt see a pic of my tank you got a link?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

How many of the LED fixtures did you have on in the vid of your 125gal?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Re...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e302452


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

CjCichlid said:


> How many of the LED fixtures did you have on in the vid of your 125gal?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Re...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e302452


The vids on my youtube channel of the 125 with the LEDs is 2 on the glass covers. Tank has 6' tank has 3 openings and the LEDs were on the left and middle opening.

Thats not my tank in the link...I had seen that one too...he uses some of his customers pics for his ads but thats not mine.


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

I just checked out your vid of your 135...sharp looking setup! Id like to have a mix like that with a few geos as well. Looks like you have a few pairs in there...they spawn I take it...does it disrupt everyone else being they are small in a good size tank?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I could swear there is a pic of your tank... It's not the main pic, but the 4th one over if you look below the main pic and scroll over to the right.

If I switched over to those LED's I think I would be happy with just two of the 20 watt fixtures as I really like a more subdued look. It's tempting...

As for my tank, thanks! That video is pretty dated and the scape and stock have changed quite a bit. I currently have three pairs: T. meeki, A. multispinosus, H. nicaraguensis. I have had successful spawns from all three pairs, however the fry do not usually last more than a week or so as I have not attempted to remove any from the community. I'm currently growing out a group of 7x C. sajica in that tank as well and will eventually weed them down to a single pair. None of the species are real "heavy hitters" so to speak so everything has worked out quite well so far. Obviously when a pair is guarding fry they are a bit on edge, but by no means intolerable. It's pretty entertaining watching my little Rainbows defend their fry and bully the nics which are 2-3 times their size...

Check out my thread over in the CA forum for an updated stock list as well as pics: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=237760&start=30


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

CjCichlid said:


> I could swear there is a pic of your tank... It's not the main pic, but the 4th one over if you look below the main pic and scroll over to the right.
> 
> If I switched over to those LED's I think I would be happy with just two of the 20 watt fixtures as I really like a more subdued look. It's tempting...
> 
> ...


Ahh yep that is my tank lol. I was just looking att he main pic. Thats the one I sent to him and told him he could use it if he wanted.

Yeah I like that setup...one day I will weed out all my tanks at work down to just two in my ofice...id really like two 84x30x30 or 84x24x24. One all male african hap and peacocks and one something like you got mellowish geos tetras rainbows and some other mellow cichlids.

I think he has like a 14day return policy on them if you were to try them out you could send back (probably have to pay your shipping back tho)


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah, I knew that was yours...

I agree, I'm over having multiple smaller tanks scattered everywhere. I'd much rather focus my attention on one or two LARGE aquariums. I only have my 135gal now and find I enjoy the hobby much more this way. My next tank will be an 8 footer...


----------



## NOLACLS (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep you were correct lol. I have that pic posted in my build thread too.

I had so many tanks becasue I was breeding a few different fish and growing some out to breed. I had some killer festae that was pumping out the fry but it just takes too much time and they are all at my office. I had about 20 tanks with 5 55gal drums of water...mag 18 garden hose and bare bottoms...drain and fill...but that still took a couple hrs and I couldnt do them all. So no more breeding...just fish tanks.

Yesterday I pulled the stud male from his gal and put him in a 125 with one of the smaller fish thats going in the 374. He is swimming a little but not much...mostly sittingo nthe bottom looking around at his new temp home. His lady is acting normal so far in his old 125. I will be getting the last batch of fish today and adding them to his tank to see how he interacts.


----------

